# Standard lamasi breeding



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I just want to let everyone know, that the pair I sold last week bred for their new owner, sometimes a big change like shipping will help throw the frogs into a breeding frenzy. Good luck to the new owner. 

This has happened before with a few other pairs I had, wouldn't breed for years, sell them bam they breed like rabbits in the new environment.

Please share your sad stories I mean successful breeding stories.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got a pair of lamasi that never did start breeding, maybe I should try taking them to work and shipping them to my house 

Brian


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

It maybe stress induced breeding. The key to breeding them will be if they start up again after being cycled down.


----------



## jeck1990 (Feb 2, 2012)

i just moved my standard lamasi pair in a bigger vivarium and the male started calling like hell hope in some eggs soon


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

My Dad was the first to breed Puerto Rican boas. He couldn't for years, then one night we were going to the Drive In and he through them in a bag in the trunk. Came home and all the pairs were locked up.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I grew out a group of yellow galacs for 1.5 years they were perfect, no breeding was getting tired, of not breeding , took them to the October 2011 NARBC in Chicago put the trio up for sale for 300.00 no takers, said oh well took them home put them in a smaller tank , with only one coco hut, from a 40 breeder. Next day had 8 eggs, they have produce over 70 froglets since. Who could figure, just put your time in they will go. 
There is always an element of luck also.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I read an article a while ago that said short term stress in many animals leads to a rise in hormone levels. 

Jake


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

jeck1990 said:


> i just moved my standard lamasi pair in a bigger vivarium and the male started calling like hell hope in some eggs soon


Do you have pictures?


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

I recently sold a pair of cobalts to someone that I couldn't get to breed. They laid for them three weeks after having them lol


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

daryl34 said:


> I grew out a group of yellow galacs for 1.5 years they were perfect, no breeding was getting tired, of not breeding , took them to the October 2011 NARBC in Chicago put the trio up for sale for 300.00 no takers, said oh well took them home put them in a smaller tank , with only one coco hut, from a 40 breeder. Next day had 8 eggs, they have produce over 70 froglets since. Who could figure, just put your time in they will go.
> There is always an element of luck also.


I almost bought a probable pair of retic's from you guys in 2010, ended up passing and calling to get them a week later. Turns out they morphed into a proven pair and were no longer for sale. Still kick myself for that.
Brian


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

frogmanroth said:


> I just want to let everyone know, that the pair I sold last week bred for their new owner, sometimes a big change like shipping will help throw the frogs into a breeding frenzy. Good luck to the new owner.
> 
> This has happened before with a few other pairs I had, wouldn't breed for years, sell them bam they breed like rabbits in the new environment.
> 
> Please share your sad stories I mean successful breeding stories.


Maybe I'll start shipping my frogs back to myself.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

BR5 said:


> I've got a pair of lamasi that never did start breeding, maybe I should try taking them to work and shipping them to my house
> 
> Brian


Just send them to me Brian. 


Sean


----------

